# Tires for stock 18s



## NomNom (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking to get some tires for my stock 18s and have a few questions. Current tires on the wheels now are NT555 ZR Extreme 235/40ZR18. I drive the car occassionally, only in dry conditions, and park it for the winter. Currently dont race it but i do get on it quite a bit. So im looking for a tire to fit my needs.

Im looking at getting the nt555 extremes again but is there anything else i should look at?

Now, could I get 245s all the way around or is that too wide for the front? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

On the front 245 might be tight for strut rub but you can always have the camber adjusted out a bit to clear. Make sure you have good strut bushings. You should be able to get 255s in the back. I like my Nitto NT05s better than the 555s. They have a UTQG tread wear of 200 as opposed to the 300 of the 555s and although superior dry surface traction are worse at wet. The only wet my car sees is getting washed though.  You can get even better grip in the rear with NT05R drag radials but they only have a UTQG of 100 so you will be replacing them more often.


----------



## NomNom (Jul 1, 2011)

So stick with 235 on the front and go with 255 on the rear, i like it.

As far as the 255/35ZR18 what is the difference from 40 to 35?

Still looking at redoing suspension, it sags terribly in the rear right now and I believe it is all stock at 60kmi, searching around I saw calling Andy at kollar for suggestions is my best bet. 

Thanks


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

The difference between 35 and 40 on 255 is small. There is online tire size calculators. I personally prefer smaĺler wheels so i can put taller tire(the smallest wheel to clear my front brakes). As for type of tires it really depends on how much power you have and what you use the car for. Svede sugested a 200 treadwear tire but for a stock car it will be overkill. I have a 180 treadwear and they last me only 10k miles, are loud and don't like rain. 
And yes collar racing is the best place to look for suspension components.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah it depends on what you're using the car for. 10,000 miles is 3 years for me and even at a UTQG 200 275s I can spin them with a blip of the pedal.  

The difference in 35>40 is the ratio of width to height. As he said look up the tire height of the ones you're looking at. If you vary from the stock height you'll throw off the speedo


----------



## NomNom (Jul 1, 2011)

Well right now it's pretty much stock, but not for too long. I'll just get the nt05s 235 and 255 because I've put maybe 1000 miles on it in two years.


----------

